# Die Große Spiele Langeweile



## Rush_Freak2003 (1. April 2009)

Moin^^ 

Ich und nen paar kumpels suchen seit längerer Zeit nach nem neuen Spiel. Haben aber nicht so wirklich ideen wo ein Spiel zu finden ist was auch mal wieder länger als 3-4 Tage Spielspaß bietet wir sind langsam die 0815 MMORPGS satt :/ is irgendwie alles immer wieder das selbe nur in anderer Grafik.

Wir haben mittlererweile so einiges ausprobiert durchprobiert wir haben mittlererweile gespielt:
WOW WAR L2 Rappelz RoM Cabal Dekaron GW Metin 2 Flyff usw usw <.<

wer mal WOW gespielt hat brauch RoM garnet anfangen und wer L2 bis ins endgame gespielt hat wird mit dem rest der Asia Grinder Sparte auch net glücklich weils doch irgendwie alles das selbe ist nur in anderer Verpackung :/ Warhammer ähh ja Endgame WO? juhu da gibts ne burg die kann man raiden 10936782 mal bis zum erbrechen <.< und von den ganzen anderen Free 2 Play games brauch ich wohl nichts erzählen wie toll die doch sind <.<

Wir spielen nebenbei noch Left 4 Dead, WC 3 TFT: Dota & TD´s, CS, CSS, HL2 Synergy

Wir suchen halt nen Multiplayer game was es schafft uns mal wieder wochenlang an den PC zu fesseln ^^ Zur Zeit warten wir auch Aion und D3 aber die lassen ja noch ein bischen auf sich warten.

Hat vieleicht irgendwer noch ne idee was man zocken könnte?^^ uns gehen nämlich so langsam die ideen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es muss kein gratis spiel sein aber wir haben auch kein bock mehr auf den einheitsbrei ala COD, MoH BF, WOW usw <.<

Irgendwo muss es doch noch ein game geben was mal Heraussticht mit neuen features und nicht die alten immer und immer wieder aufkocht :/

bin für alle ideen offen^^

schon mal danke an alle die sich die arbeit machen hier zu antworten^^


----------



## Davatar (1. April 2009)

Diablo2, Trackmania oder Crashday sind zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rush_Freak2003 (1. April 2009)

hmm ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sollte die liste was wir so allet durchhaben etwas erweitern^^ D2 und trackmania fallen da auch schonmal raus^^ mit wir suchen seit längerem rede ich von einem zeitraum von mehreren jahren^^ also wir haben wirklich wirklich viel durch^^ aber crashday muss ich glei mal googlen XD


----------



## Davatar (1. April 2009)

Naja mit Crashday wirds vermutlich auch nur ein Spass von ein paar Wochen oder Monaten werden, mehr nicht. Das kommt Trackmania recht nah.
Civ-Net wär was: das Schlimmste Spiel das jemals entworfen worden ist. Wenn Du Civilization kennst, stell Dir einfach vor dass jeder Computerspieler ein Mensch ist. Ja, Du hörst und denkst richtig, dann musst Du immer warten bis alle andern ihre Spielzüge durchgeführt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (1. April 2009)

Gibts dazu nicht schon nen Haufen Threads, wo jmd nach Alternativgames sucht? >.<

Wie wäre es mit Age of Empires I ? xD

Hm ne, aber dann wäre da noch Wings of War... Flugsimulator mit bisschen Rumballern, a la I. u II. WK   
Aber schon was älter, daher grafisch nicht so der Burner, hat mir im Multiplayer aber meist nen haufen an Spaß beschert ;>

LG


----------



## Rush_Freak2003 (1. April 2009)

hmm hab mir mal die trailer angeguckt^^ sehen nett aus aber ich glaube auch mehr als ne woche wirds nicht XD


----------



## Independent (1. April 2009)

Same Problem here!

Hab alle aktuellen Games, aber länger als 3 Tage fesseln die mich net. Ich brauch mal wieder ein Übergame wie WoW. 

...sitting here, waiting for Diablo3


----------



## Rush_Freak2003 (1. April 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Gibts dazu nicht schon nen Haufen Threads, wo jmd nach Alternativgames sucht? >.<



ICh hab krieg mit der suchfunktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rush_Freak2003 (1. April 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Same Problem here!
> 
> Hab alle aktuellen Games, aber länger als 3 Tage fesseln die mich net. Ich brauch mal wieder ein Übergame wie WoW.
> 
> ...sitting here, waiting for Diablo3



kommt mir so bekannt vor^^ leider is WOW mit WotLK nur noch ein Untergame <.< (schlechter wortwitz aber mit wahrheit drin XD)

da fällt mir ein die anno reihe haben wir auch schon geschlachtet^^


----------



## neo1986 (1. April 2009)

Vielleicht seid ihr im falchen genere.


----------



## birdy7 (1. April 2009)

Ich kenne nicht viele Genres die wir noch nicht durch haben... ausser Hello Kitty Modedesigner viechzeugs Genres ... oder Sport spiele ala Fifa & NFL oder sowas spielen wir auch nicht weil keiner von uns mit solchen Genres spaß hat.


----------



## Rush_Freak2003 (1. April 2009)

birdy7 schrieb:


> Ich kenne nicht viele Genres die wir noch nicht durch haben... ausser Hello Kitty Modedesigner viechzeugs Genres ... oder Sport spiele ala Fifa & NFL oder sowas spielen wir auch nicht weil keiner von uns mit solchen Genres spaß hat.




ein birdy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok das ist einer von denen ich daoben rede XD


----------



## -Therion- (1. April 2009)

Ich kann allen nur Mount & Blade empfehlen, hab seit 2 Monaten wegen dem Spiel kein WoW mehr gezockt.
Am besten die Demo über Steam laden.


----------



## Independent (1. April 2009)

Seit WoW reizen mich Offlinegames überhaupt nicht mehr. Das isn riesen Problem. 

WoW macht alles kaputt! ! ! 1


----------



## Rush_Freak2003 (1. April 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Seit WoW reizen mich Offlinegames überhaupt nicht mehr. Das isn riesen Problem.
> 
> WoW macht alles kaputt! ! ! 1



Naja^^ wenn ich mir so Hl2 angucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hatte ich auch im Singleplayer meine spaß^^ zwar nur ganze 15std für Hl2 Ep1 und ep2 zusammen aber ansonsten XD 

Portal war auch sehr sehr geil aber leider auch nur 3 std lang :/

und deswegen suchen wir vorrangig multiplayer games^^


----------



## birdy7 (1. April 2009)

Es gibt immernoch viele schöne Offline Games, die sache ist Offline Games fesseln 4 oder mehr Leute nicht gleichzeitig mehrere Tage/Wochen lang.


----------



## neo1986 (1. April 2009)

Rush_Freak2003 schrieb:


> Naja^^ wenn ich mir so Hl2 angucke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Portel kann ich jedem empfelen hatte es beim erstenmal unter 1h durch is aber echt klasse und macht fun. Sonst Left for dead soll fun machen werds mir auch mal holen und bioshock macht auch ziemlich fun.

P.S. Alte spiele wie Doom oder Wolfenstein machen auch echt fun hab grade letztens wieder mit Kiss the psyco cirkus angefangen.


----------



## Rush_Freak2003 (1. April 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Portel kann ich jedem empfelen hatte es beim erstenmal unter 1h durch is aber echt klasse und macht fun. Sonst Left for dead soll fun machen werds mir auch mal holen und bioshock macht auch ziemlich fun.



3std portal kommen auch nur durch ne menge rumspielerei mit der portal gun zustande XD Left 4 Dead spielen wir schon seit realese^^ leider lässt der neue patch mit den neuen maps noch nen bissl auf sich warten und die custom maps sind auch alle noch nicht wirklich fertig


----------



## neo1986 (1. April 2009)

Rush_Freak2003 schrieb:


> 3std portal kommen auch nur durch ne menge rumspielerei mit der portal gun zustande XD


das hab ich danach gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (1. April 2009)

Bei Online MMOGs kann ich EVE-Online empfehlen, kann man 14 Tage kostenlos ausprobieren.


----------



## Martel (2. April 2009)

Hi, also mir ging es ganau so ( quasi allen aus der Gilde )


Mein Tip:

www.teeworlds.com

Left 4 Dead uncut

Call of Duty 5 Uncut

GTA 4 ( HOT !!! ) uncut.


Das sind die Spiele die wir gerade durch machen. Wenn du lust hast, oder auch andere hier. 

Xfire: juxreal
windowslive: juxreal


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

GTA 4 ist irgendwie so ab 65% etwas langweilig... die Missionen ähneln sich doch stark.
Fahr hin, schieß ihn um.
Fahr hin, schieß sie alle um.
Fahr hin, spreng ihn in die Luft.
Fahr hin, verfolg ihn, schieß ihn dann um.

Keine farge: Welt, Story, Atmo setzt Maßstäbe. 
Beim Missionsdesign hinkt IV San Andreas und Vice City deutlich hinterher.


----------



## Arikros (2. April 2009)

Ja, ich hatte in letzter Zeit auch von WoW die Nase voll
Im Moment spiel ich wieder Diablo 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (2. April 2009)

Hey, schonmal Elder Scrolls 3 Morrowind gezockt? Also die Mainquest geht ziemlich lange und es gibt noch dutzende Nebenquests, kleines Problem soweit ich weiß. Ist nur Singleplayer.. :-s


----------



## Falathrim (2. April 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht...alle aktuellen Spiele gezockt, nebenbei massig andere Spiele aktiv am Zocken?
Du hast zu viel Zeit. bzw. du verbringst zu viel Zeit hinterm Rechner.
Es ist Frühling, geh raus und mach was mit Freunden im RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sport usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. April 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Age of Empires I ? xD



Wenn dann Age of Empires II! Da kann man sich wenigestens hinter Mauern verschanzen! XD

Ansonsten würd ich erstmal auf:

Beach Volleyball am Baggersee zurückgreifen! XD


----------



## llviktorj (2. April 2009)

Spiel Schach das fesselt über Jahrzehnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (2. April 2009)

book of unwritten tales schaut toll aus bis jetz , musste bei den dialogen öfter schmunzeln ...

ist aber natürlich kein multiplayer ... die stpory passt auch , macht shcon spa´ß


----------



## Vartez (3. April 2009)

Supreme Commander (sowas wie age of empires aber halt leicht anerds und abwecslungs reci) kann man multiplayer spielen mhh sonst halt noch Oblivion macht auch alleine sehr viel spaß weil man kan IMMER was machn und wen jemand ankommt ich hab das spiel durch dan lügt der ^^


----------



## Davatar (3. April 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Spiel Schach das fesselt über Jahrzehnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich mich da an wirklich gelungene Spieleabende zurückerinner waren das immer folgende Spiele:
Damit haben wir ganze Wochenenden durchspielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DER Klassiker schlechthin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich ja ein 2-Spieler Kartenspiel, aber wir hatten da auch schon Schlachten mit bis zu 8 Leuten. Das Problem ist halt dass man nen vernünftigen Vorrat an Karten anlegen und sich mit dem Spielkonzept recht intensiv auseinander setzen muss. Will man ausserdem an Turniere gehen (soferns sowas heute überhaupt noch gibt, ist ne rechte Weile her bei mir) ist man gezwungen stets die neusten Karten zu kaufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eher ein Familienspiel als für den Freundeskreis finde ich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: öhm...sollte das Spiel des Lebens sein, aber das kennt eh jeder.

Aber naja, Brettspiele spiel ich aktuell auch nur so 1-2x im Jahr wenn ein bestimmter Freund von mir oder seine Freundin Geburtstag haben ^^


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2009)

@Davatar:
Magic stirbt nicht aus. Das ist zäh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auch noch nen gewissen Vorrat bei mir rumliegen xD

Nunja, wie hats K.I.Z. formuliert?
Du trägst Cordjacken (SPAST!), du spielst Magickarten (SPAST!) du wählst Null einhundertneunzig und willst heiraten (SPAST!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nene, Magic ist schon ein lustiges Spiel, aber nur wenn man irgendwie günstig an einen großen Vorrat Karten kommt. Aber nach der 7. oder 8. Klasse verlierts irgendwie seinen Reiz find ich und ich glaub so jung sind die nicht.
Vielleicht eher Dungeons and Dragons oder Das schwarze Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. April 2009)

Stimmt wenn man phantasiebegabt ist sind Pen&Paper-Spiele natürlich das A und O, aber das trau ich der WoW-Generation nicht mehr zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hach bei DSA werd ich immer nostalgisch...*sniff*

Mittlerweile könnte man ja Pen&Paper auch ganz gut über Skype mit Webcam oder MSN mit Multisession oder sowas spielen, da muss man nicht mal mehr aus dem Haus ^^


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Stimmt wenn man phantasiebegabt ist sind Pen&Paper-Spiele natürlich das A und O, aber das trau ich der WoW-Generation nicht mehr zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hey, ich bin 17 Jahre alt und spiele D&D (Okay ich mag RP auch im Allgemeinen ;p)
Das mit MSN oder so ist aber einfach nur pervers. Sorry, aber ich komm mir nicht freakig genug vor wenn ich nicht mit 6 Leuten in einem abgedunkelten Raum sitz sondern an meinem Rechner. Naja anders freakig xD

Aber es ist aber auch einfach nicht lustig xD Man kann in einer MSN-Sitzung einfach nicht so viel Scheiße labern wie bei nen D&D-Session xD


----------



## Odilion (3. April 2009)

wie wärs mit dem neuen aus der total war reihe?
soll gut sein, selbst hab ichs leider noch nicht gespielt


----------



## Spectrales (3. April 2009)

Frischluft!

Ich hab mich noch nie so sehr auf den Frühling gefreut wie heuer

Edit: Man kann auch Magic im Freien spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich liebe Magic)


----------



## Rush_Freak2003 (4. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht...alle aktuellen Spiele gezockt, nebenbei massig andere Spiele aktiv am Zocken?
> Du hast zu viel Zeit. bzw. du verbringst zu viel Zeit hinterm Rechner.
> Es ist Frühling, geh raus und mach was mit Freunden im RL
> 
> ...



jetzt geht das wieder los O_O 

Ich hab sogar Kind und Familie und schaff es trotzdem so nebenbei so ziemlich alle für mich interesannten spiele durchzuspielen. Was die MMO`s angeht kann man nich durchspielen 90% davon sidn aber nach spätestens 1 tag langweilig. 
Und Nein meine Familie kommt nicht zu kurz ums mal gleich vorweg zu nehmen und Sport ? O_O WTF 4 jahre Bundeswehr ich hab genug davon gehabt...

und mal ganz ehrlich XD wer für titel wie HL2 Portal Left 4 Dead oder wie die alle heißen Sehr viel zeit aufwenden muss oder WOW bei heutigem raidcontent ähhhhhhhhhm ja XD bei wem das so ist der sollte seinen PC verschenken und das zocken sein lassen das wird eh nix mehr wegen dauerhaftem zu dumm anstellen-meine meinung- also lasst bitte kommentare wie Frischluft oder geht was mit freunden machen <.< ließ den ersten thread ich mach sogar was mit freunden 


so btt: eve online hab ich mir angeguckt aber das is mal garnet unser ding^^ das is wie ein riesen browsergame in 3D XD


----------



## marion9394 (9. April 2009)

hab was gefunden was nicht langweilig is^^ hatte echt mal wieder richtig spaß am zoggn, also wers n bissl lustig mag dem kann ich "book of unwritten tales" nur empfehlen^^ hatte eigentlich immer ein dauergrinsen im gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seeeehr sehr geiles game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (9. April 2009)

Ich kann nur Urban Terror empfelen total geile leute da und man kann immer ueber irgentwas lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 echt genial.


----------



## mastergamer (9. April 2009)

Ich kann Neverwinternights 2 + Addon empfehlen, sowie The elder scrolls IV Oblivion

Beide Spiele punkten mit fesselnder Story und atemberaubender Umgebung.


----------

